# New medicine!



## lea32 (May 28, 2007)

Yesterday I was watching television I saw a commercial for a new combination medicine, Caduet. It is a mix of Norvasc and Lipitor. So it lowers your blood pressure while lowering your cholesterol also. It seems like a handy medication&#8230;It is like killing 2 birds with 1 stone, another favorite American saying. But it is said to ask your doctor before giving it a try if you are on both Norvasc and Lipitor. Have you tried it? Or do you know someone that has? How did they make out?


----------

